# Gavin Bryars (1943)



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

There appears to have been no thread devoted to this composer in the Guestbook; so I am starting this one.

"Richard Gavin Bryars (/braɪərz/; born 16 January 1943) is an English composer and double bassist. He has worked in jazz, free improvisation, minimalism, historicism, avant-garde, and experimental music." Wikipedia

Selected major works:

The Sinking of the Titanic 
Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet
The North Shore 
Cello Concerto Farewell to Philosophy
Piano Concerto ("The Solway Canal")
String Quartets, 1-4

I find *Gavin Bryars* to be a fascinating composer. His music is modern but without being inaccessible; as well as a style of minimalism that still retains a multi-layered complexity that I find very interesting and pleasing.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

The only Bryars I'm familiar with is his stuff on the Obscure Records label. It didn't motivate me to seek any others.

Recommend me something better.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I like the old man`s singing in _Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet_ but that`s pretty much the only thing I like regarding his music.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

NoCoPilot said:


> The only Bryars I'm familiar with is his stuff on the Obscure Records label. It didn't motivate me to seek any others.
> 
> Recommend me something better.


The Green Ray
The North Shore
The Sinking of the Titanic

This anniversary recording is a good place to acquaint yourself with his music.

*Portrait*


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

The Sinking of The Titanic and Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet are some of the most emotionally moving music I have heard. Another favorite is I have heard it said that a spirit enters..., an album including songs written for wonderful Holly Cole, Violin Concerto, The Porazzi Fragment for strings and By The Vaar for bass and orchestra. Bryars plays bass on By The Varr, that he wrote for Charlie Haden.









https://gavinbryars.com/work_album/i-have-heard-it-said-that-a-spirit-enters/


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My favourite Bryars work is the Cadman Requiem.


----------



## pmsummer (Oct 24, 2014)

A fascinating and enigmatic composer. Impossible to pigeon hole.


----------



## pmsummer (Oct 24, 2014)

I HAVE HEARD IT SAID THAT A SPIRIT ENTERS...
*Gavin Bryars*
Holly Cole - voice
Gwen Hoebig - violin
Gavin Bryars - double-bass solo
CBC Radio Orchestra
Owen Underhill - conductor
_
CBC Records_


----------

